# Jam face :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

He really loves his raspberry


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

*Simply gorgeous *


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Adorable  
And that's so cool how he uses his foot like that to hold the raspberry up! I <3 Noah!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

skastle said:


> *Simply gorgeous *


Thanks Stacey 



Birding said:


> Adorable
> And that's so cool how he uses his foot like that to hold the raspberry up! I <3 Noah!


Thanks Birding  yes he always eats his food like that it's so cute


----------



## MerBoy (Jul 6, 2015)

Your bird photographs really well. He always looks so pretty and sweet.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

MerBoy said:


> Your bird photographs really well. He always looks so pretty and sweet.


Thanks MerBoy, yes he's very photogenic - like a little model!! :laughing:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Can this boy get any cuter? He is just so lovely, I can't believe how he could possibly be any more lovable than he is really:loveeyes:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> Can this boy get any cuter? He is just so lovely, I can't believe how he could possibly be any more lovable than he is really:loveeyes:


Haha thanks Cathy  Noah is definitely a little heart thief :laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

He looks like he is loving his raspberries.. Raspberries are my Favourite.. Think I'll have to go to the supermarket and buy some to eat... Don't know if Indi will like them though..


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

LynandIndigo said:


> He looks like he is loving his raspberries.. Raspberries are my Favourite.. Think I'll have to go to the supermarket and buy some to eat... Don't know if Indi will like them though..


Oh he absolutely LOVES his raspberries


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Noah really does love his raspberries. And I don't think he is going to share them with anyone.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Kate C said:


> Noah really does love his raspberries. And I don't think he is going to share them with anyone.


Hahaha no he definitely does NOT share his raspberries!! God help anyone who would put their fingers near him when he has a raspberry!! :laughing:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's so adorable! Thanks for sharing,Niamh!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,
Those of some of the best pictures EVER!!
I love Noah's expression in the third picture. 
Thank you for bringing a BIG smile to my face by sharing these this morning. :hug:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Noah really is unbelievably cute, I just love that sweet face of his while holding the raspberry! Thanks for sharing the pics and video.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Honestly Niamh.... I am DYING here from cuteness overload from the pics and video, especially pic 2&3 OMG I can't stand it!!  I do not think Noah can be any cuter.


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Gosh he is CUTE! I feel silly asking, but what kind of bird is Noah? *


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Crazy_Bird_Lady said:


> *Gosh he is CUTE! I feel silly asking, but what kind of bird is Noah? *


Thanks Miranda  Haha don't feel silly I get asked that all the time Noah is a Kakariki 



RavensGryf said:


> Honestly Niamh.... I am DYING here from cuteness overload from the pics and video, especially pic 2&3 OMG I can't stand it!!  I do not think Noah can be any cuter.


Thanks Julie  lol he loves chomping away in his raspberry 



aluz said:


> Your Noah really is unbelievably cute, I just love that sweet face of his while holding the raspberry! Thanks for sharing the pics and video.


Thanks Ana  yes he looks so innocent there alright :laughing:



FaeryBee said:


> *Niamh,
> Those of some of the best pictures EVER!!
> I love Noah's expression in the third picture.
> Thank you for bringing a BIG smile to my face by sharing these this morning. :hug:*


Thanks Deb  Noah is like the sun he always makes me giggle too 



nuxi said:


> That's so adorable! Thanks for sharing,Niamh!


Thanks Gaby  I don't think he even realises how cute he is!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Awww, these are the cutest Noah pix yet! He is just as yummy to my eyes as the berries are to him. Just wanna swallow him up!


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

I love the way he holds the raspberry to eat it - it's so cute!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Awww, these are the cutest Noah pix yet! He is just as yummy to my eyes as the berries are to him. Just wanna swallow him up!


 I better not tell him that I case he takes it literally! :laughing:
Thanks Nick 



deriksen said:


> I love the way he holds the raspberry to eat it - it's so cute!


Haha yes he always eats like that it's so funny


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Omg, Noah couldn't be cuter!!  Great pics!!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

despoinaki said:


> Omg, Noah couldn't be cuter!!  Great pics!!


Lol thanks Despina


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pictures and awesome video. What a poser .


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Budgiekeet said:


> Great pictures and awesome video. What a poser .


Thanks Rick  haha the camera certainly loves his good looks


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Noah is making me add a Kakariki to the list of bird's I'd like to have someday...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I can't express in literal words how much I love Noah and his cute little face! He's always such a little model, I vote that he takes over for Fabio, who is the most famous male model :laughing: 

What a silly jam face he has! Thank you for sharing, Niamh


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> I can't express in literal words how much I love Noah and his cute little face! He's always such a little model, I vote that he takes over for Fabio, who is the most famous male model :laughing:
> 
> What a silly jam face he has! Thank you for sharing, Niamh


Thanks StarlingWings  haha Noah would rock the catwalk!! He does this hilarious prance across the TV stand I can't even explain it - I'll have to try and video it sometime it's do funny



Jonah said:


> Noah is making me add a Kakariki to the list of bird's I'd like to have someday...


Haha He is a loveable little guy alright - it's like having a cartoon character living in your house


----------



## MerBoy (Jul 6, 2015)

I think Noah is literally the cutest bird I have ever seen.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

MerBoy said:


> I think Noah is literally the cutest bird I have ever seen.


Thanks MerBoy


----------

